# BTCC Audi A4 from Rob Austin Racing Turns Wheel at Brands Hatch Opener But Doesn't Compete



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The boys at Rob Austin Racing are getting close... very close to ushering in a new era of Audi competition in the BTCC. A privateer effort that will assuredly have their hands full competing with factory backed teams from companies like BMW and even Audi sister brand SEAT , we're most enthused to watch as this REAR-WHEEL DRIVE  B8 A4 cuts it up in against other UK touring teams.

Alas, the car wasn't quite ready for the BTCC's Brands Hatch opener this past weekend though it did manage a few laps and we've spotted some pics both on FLICKR and on the Rob Austin Racing Facebook Fan Page. Expect the team to make their first starting grid at the next round in Oulton Park. 

More after the jump.

* Pics Courtesy of AnthonyGurr on FLICKR *

* Pics Courtesy of Rob Austin Racing Fan Page on Facebook *


----------

